# Connor My Best Friend



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

I lost my best friend on 21 October 2009 think it was the worst day of my life.He was allways happy allways smiling he was even happy when he had to be put out of his pain as he had a deep seated brain tumour but he was gone with a smile on his face.I am still very upset now but try to keep busy or else i will cry all day long i think he was the finest friend anyone could ever have i was very ill at one stage and he lay with his back up my back every day till i was recovering.We were never apart for long except trips to shops etc then he would wait for my return to see what he could find in my bag for himself.
He was allways full of personality bubbly and very very devious he didnt have a unkind bone in his body he rarely barked and never growled and was just a happy soul.
Here he is in his xmas hat i couldnt face xmas without him last year and i cancelled it i hope i can manage to face it this year but i shall certainly remember him all day long as no dog ever loved xmas as much as he did he started to celebrate in November by looking in cupboards for xmas presents and getting so excited when he heard xmas adverts on tv..
He is very very much missed.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry about your loss. Connor was beautiful, and smiling just like our Goldens do. 

I see you are in Warwickshire. Would that be the UK?


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes i am in the uk ..Yes indeed Connor was the smiling boy..


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I also live in Warwickshire. Welcome to the forum. We do have a social group here on the site for UK members although anyone can participate. Come on over and say hi! :wavey:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Connor was an absolutely stunning boy.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Connor was very handsome.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry and devastated to read about your loss of Connor. I can really feel the pain in your post. It's so hard to accept that these innocent angels can be taken from us by such horrible diseases. It's totally unfair. Connor was an absolute cutie and handsome boy. thanks for sharing his story. Be well.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks yes i am still very upset it has upset me just writing about him..He was nearly 11 wish he had lived to a 100:uhoh:


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

He was a beautiful boy. Love the smile.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh yes I can see why he is very very missed. Bless him, what a gorgeous happy boy. I lost my Meg in Jan 2008 and I totally understand how you feel. Never a day goes by that I dont think of her and miss her. I do hope you can celebrate Christmas this year, at least in honour of your beautiful boys memory.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Mele Kalekimaka Sweet Boy
Play Hard & Godspeed always


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to read about Connor, love the picture of your smiling boy with his santa hat on, and no, you will never forget him

RIP Connor


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

No i wont ever forget him i still have his puppy teeth in a small box also a lock of hair and they will be coming with me when i pass on .Its so hard to let them go but as he loved xmas so much i gave him a xmas day 2 days before he had to be put to rest i fetched the tree out and wrapped presents for him and he enjoyed it.He was very special to me..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Connor*

I am so very sorry about your Connor-what a beautiful happy boy!
How old was he?

Connor would want you to celebrate and be happy though.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your Connor was so beautiful. I am so very sorry. cancer sucks. He sounds very much like my beloved Selka who has terminal bone cancer right now. I know how hard it is as I have been there before. But I know how it is when you have such a very special bond.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

He was 11 but i wanted him to live forever..the last year of his life was hard he had dementia as the tumour grew and he sometimes looked at me as though he didnt know me or he would forget which door to go through.and other very odd behaviour..but i made life easy for him.its when he couldnt swallow properly as the tumour was at the back of his throat and his head was shrunk on one side i had to let him go..saddest day of my life but he was first tranquilised in our living room them put to sleep in the same spot..i hated sitting by that spot i am glad i have moved..two days before we had a mini xmas for him and i slept down with him for nearly a year to keep him company 24x7.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for you loss of Connor i truely no how you feel i lost my Heart dog Sadie 25th July 2007 and i could not face Xmas as my Sadie just loved ripping the paper off all the presents not just hers 
I had Christmas 2009 for the firsts time it still hurts but now think of the funny times with her and her best friend Meg who i lost 29th Dec 2006.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know what you mean about a best friend. I lost Hannah (2 yr old GR) this May. It is one the most difficult times I've ever gone through. Praying your heart-ache eases. How blessed to have had that special love.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Connor is a beautiful boy and I am sure that he is celebrating christmas every day at the bridge. It hurts so much when we lose them and the length of time we have them in our lives is never ever enough.

Run free Connor and sleep softly


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

I have to face xmas somehow its not fair on everyone else and Callum has never had a xmas yet so i am sure he will enjoy it.I had to get the emergency doctor on Boxing day last year as i had a violent astma attack it was the stress of him not being their ..He is on the Hawksmoor Golden Retriever calender for this year as xmas..
I used to call him connor xmas..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wyldeflower*

Wyldeflower

Yes, face Christmas for Callum, and I know Connor will be happy you are.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy...and he was oh sooo loved..and he knew it. Im so very sorry for your heartbreak and loss... xxoo


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you its been 10 months now and it still feels like yesterday i will never forget him being carried out the house wrapped up in a blanket I dont think i will be present when its callums time to go as it really distressed me.I think sometimes you have a very special dog and i have had dogs all my life except for 3 years when we lived in germany and Connor was my all time special.I felt guilty replacing him i cried for weeks about that..Then when i got Callum he seemed to be more keen on husband than me so i didnt feel so guilty then.My friend does bereavement counselling and she said she thinks it will take me 2 years to recover from his death.As tears can stream down my face just thinking about him and funny thing is i have nerve damage in my foot and back and if i talk about him for too long it starts my foot or back off in pain its stress thinking about him..Nightmare i wish i was the sort of person who didnt care at all..


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

A nice lady on Facebook has painted connor and she has done a great job of him he has been gone just over a year now and it was a very sad day.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a nice rememberance of your boy. He was beautiful. Sending you strength.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful painting of your boy. Sending you hugs, I know how hard it is to lose a beloved pet.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks i try to remember the fun we had now and i hope one day we shall be together again .Getting another dog helps its not him and never will be but its a friend and stilll needs love and attention so it keeps the mind busy..


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

I understand your heartache...he will always be watching over you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is really wonderfull, thing to have, it is very good, it is so hard losing them, i share your pain, spencer, had to leave last jan.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Connor*

What a beautiful boy!
Beautiful painting that lady did!


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you i will never forget Connor as he was very special a dog that comes along once in a lifetime .But i guess life goes on and you have to cope i must admit i cried more over that dog than any person who has ever died.He was a great friend.
I can now smile at some memorys i have of him as he was a bundle of fun and laughs .HE JUST DIDNT LIVE long enough i feel like i was robbed he was just short of 12 ...


----------

